# Dwight's Statline Next Season



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Predict Dwight Howard's stat line next season.

20 ppg 14 rpg


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

17/13


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

18/13


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

WTChan said:


> 17/13


He averaged 16 and 12.5 this year. You only think he's going to go up that much?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

24 ppg, 14 rpg, 2 bpg, and 3.5 apg mainly cause he'll pass it to JJ for the open shot.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

2004 - 12ppg/10rpg/1.5bpg/1apg/1spg
2005 - 16ppg/12.5rpg/1.4bpg/1.5apg/.8spg
*2006 - 19ppg/13rpg/1.5bpg/1.5apg/1spg


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Those are MVP numbers.
He won't get more than 20 ppg.
(or at least, i'd be very ((pleasantly)) surprised if he does..)

Btw - would he be playing center with Darko at the 4, or vice versa?


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> 24 ppg, 14 rpg, 2 bpg, and 3.5 apg mainly cause he'll pass it to JJ for the open shot.


 That's ridiculous. No way J.J. Redick has THAT big of an impact on his assist number...And I hardly see his points per game jumping up 8 a game.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^ i think he would defend the centres and be defended by PF? or the other way around..
Darko has 5" on him so... the magic wont have a clear cut C or PF next year basically
just 2 C/Fs

statline:
20/15(oh i went there)/3apg/2blk/.5stl/56%fg/60%FT


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Waukee said:


> That's ridiculous. No way J.J. Redick has THAT big of an impact on his assist number...And I hardly see his points per game jumping up 8 a game.


this is mainly because francis is gone, and he will be the focal point of orlandos offense

expect his fg% and assists to go up because he and darko are going to give each other open looks on double team pass outs and JJ will benifit from this as well


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> this is mainly because francis is gone, and he will be the focal point of orlandos offense
> 
> expect his fg% and assists to go up because he and darko are going to give each other open looks on double team pass outs and JJ will benifit from this as well


 When Francis was shipped out and when Darko came in...his assist numbers didn't change at all...He still got either 0 assists, 1, 2 or 3...For the first three months of the season he didn't get a game with over 3 assists...and he only had 5 games this season with more than 3 assists.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Waukee said:


> That's ridiculous. No way J.J. Redick has THAT big of an impact on his assist number...And I hardly see his points per game jumping up 8 a game.



You have to look at things in perspective. Dwight spent much of last year still playing with Francis. I haven't added up the numbers but I'm guessing Dwight averaged at or slightly above 18 ppg after Francis left. I think Dwight will definitely be above 20ppg this year, probably around 21-22ppg. Maybe around 24ppg if his free throw shooting improves by a lot.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

19, 13, 2, 2.....if he improves FT's, prob 20-21


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Big men typically break out in their third year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> He averaged 16 and 12.5 this year. You only think he's going to go up that much?


Yes, with him deferring to Darko a bit more.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a hard time believing that a young guy like Dwight Howard will only improve his ppg by 1, he improved by 4 from his 1st to 2nd seasons...I expect at least a 3ppg jump because it's his first season as the teams #1 option.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you're going to see a bigger jump in Jameer Nelson's numbers than in Dwight's, but thats just my thinking.

Dwight 19/13/2 on 53% FG%
Jameer 19/6/4 on 49% FG%


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> I think you're going to see a bigger jump in Jameer Nelson's numbers than in Dwight's, but thats just my thinking.
> 
> Dwight 19/13/2 on 53% FG%
> Jameer 19/6/4 on 49% FG%


I've got Nelson flagged for a huge year, 18/6/5 or something around there. And those are the exact numbers I expect from Dwight next season. He might be able to get to 20 PPG, but with Darko more involved in the offense and Redick (presumably) getting looks from Dwight Howard double teams, I don't see a huge spike in his numbers.


----------

